# here's a question for ya



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

first see the video in my earlier post "Clarification of earlier post"

just what do you do with that oily cardboard trough after you're finished. is there some special way to recycle that or does that just go right into the garbage can?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

messylawn33 said:


> first see the video in my earlier post "Clarification of earlier post"
> 
> just what do you do with that oily cardboard trough after you're finished. is there some special way to recycle that or does that just go right into the garbage can?



I usually burn it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, I burn stuff too. Makes for a lot less garbage to haul out.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't throw it in the trash can. You can get a fine,believe it or not,for disposing of "hazardous waste" improperly !
Most people burn them.


----------

